# what is the adhesive (glue spray) called for holding you're transfers in place?(sub)



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I read in another post about somebody having problems with their transfer moving slightly after heat pressing! I am sublimation printing and am having this very same problem!( Even going very careful when we lift the press, some ink still manages to move and spoil the t shirt) 

I would just like to know what the adhesive spray is called that was mentioned in another post. Apparantly it can be sprayed onto the transfer? I'm not sure if they mean just around the edges of the transfer, or actually over the print?? 

I would really like to get some of this spray to try, so if any one also knows where I can order some from, I would appreciate it. (I am based in the UK!) 

Many thanks, Liza


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

don't know where to find it in the uk, sorry  but the brand i use is called dye trans pro spray and i get it from conde. 

you LIGHTLY spray the entire print - i use a cardboard box as a 'spray booth' so i don't end up wearing it


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

jberte said:


> don't know where to find it in the uk, sorry  but the brand i use is called dye trans pro spray and i get it from conde.
> 
> you LIGHTLY spray the entire print - i use a cardboard box as a 'spray booth' so i don't end up wearing it


 
Oh, thanks very much for that! At least now I know what its called, I can do a proper search. I'm sure I can get soembody to ship some to me! That also clears up the problem of where the spray actually goes! Wasn't sure if you sprayed on the ink that it wouldn't just ruin the colours of the print, but if it just holds it in place, it is just what I need 


Liza


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

Hooray, I have placed an order from conde. They do ship to the UK!! Thanks for the tip Jan! I have also ordered some other imprintable items, as they seem a really good price. I just hope the shipping isn't going to be too costly! 

Liza


----------



## Carl (Jun 6, 2007)

I have been in the Dye Sublimation business now for a couple years, So I am still kind of a newbie =) But I can tell you what I use for tacking my transfers down.


I use good ol 3M Spray Mount (Artists Adhesive)

Its only $4-$5 a can and it works well for Mousepads, T-Shirts and any material item like that.

It does not work so well with ceramic and harder materials.



Carl







lizacwilson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read in another post about somebody having problems with their transfer moving slightly after heat pressing! I am sublimation printing and am having this very same problem!( Even going very careful when we lift the press, some ink still manages to move and spoil the t shirt)
> 
> ...


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jberte said:


> don't know where to find it in the uk, sorry  but the brand i use is called dye trans pro spray and i get it from conde.
> 
> you LIGHTLY spray the entire print - i use a cardboard box as a 'spray booth' so i don't end up wearing it


Jan is there anything to do when a piece of your vinyl comes up from the backing, for instance with lettering a couple of my letters pulled off in weeding so it was very hard to place them and keep them from moving out of line.Would the spray work for that also.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

what material are you using brenda? does it have a 'tacky' surface on the backing? i use both thermoflex and multi-cut with the sticky backing and have never had a problem putting a letter back down if it jumps up while weeding... don't know if it's available in the uk, but try ::: Welcome to Joto Paper ::: they show US and International pricing. i've never tried tacking a letter back down (never needed to) but i do seem to recall somebody on another forum several years ago who tried something similar with decent results. i'd try it on a scrap piece first tho!


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Jan I've got the spectracut II I took your advice and went to JOTO but I didn't see where you could order from the site so I've sent them an email.Could you give insight on how to order from them.
By chance would you know where I could get some transfers with wrecker trucks and rollbacks on them.I've search the web and called a few places but no luck.Thanks for everything it's very nice of you to take the time with those still in the learning process.


jberte said:


> what material are you using brenda? does it have a 'tacky' surface on the backing? i use both thermoflex and multi-cut with the sticky backing and have never had a problem putting a letter back down if it jumps up while weeding... don't know if it's available in the uk, but try ::: Welcome to Joto Paper ::: they show US and International pricing. i've never tried tacking a letter back down (never needed to) but i do seem to recall somebody on another forum several years ago who tried something similar with decent results. i'd try it on a scrap piece first tho!


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

Carl said:


> I have been in the Dye Sublimation business now for a couple years, So I am still kind of a newbie =) But I can tell you what I use for tacking my transfers down.
> 
> 
> I use good ol 3M Spray Mount (Artists Adhesive)
> ...


 
Thanks for that Carl. I may have to try something else as the shipping from conde is going to cost triple the amount my products are going to cost me, so I have asked them to let me know the cheapest option!!

Do you still spray the whole transfer?

Thanks, Liza


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

leisure said:


> Jan I've got the spectracut II I took your advice and went to JOTO but I didn't see where you could order from the site so I've sent them an email.Could you give insight on how to order from them.
> By chance would you know where I could get some transfers with wrecker trucks and rollbacks on them.I've search the web and called a few places but no luck.Thanks for everything it's very nice of you to take the time with those still in the learning process.


 
i just call them.....their toll-free number is 800-565-5686 - they don't have web ordering which is a bit of a pain coz i have to think too hard about the time difference  but it's well worth it!

sorry, i've never bought commercial transfers - i don't have a retail shop - all of my stuff is corporate/schools/special order or just my own stuff for fun  

have you tried ace transfer? not sure of the web addy but can find it if you need it - bob's a member of another forum i'm on and has always been very helpful.


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

I just ordered some too from Conde, Pro-Spray. They were out of stock so they gave me a complimentary thing of heat tape. :-/ but they will ship it out when it comes in.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

THANKS FOR EVERYTHING I'll try Ace.


jberte said:


> i just call them.....their toll-free number is 800-565-5686 - they don't have web ordering which is a bit of a pain coz i have to think too hard about the time difference  but it's well worth it!
> 
> sorry, i've never bought commercial transfers - i don't have a retail shop - all of my stuff is corporate/schools/special order or just my own stuff for fun
> 
> have you tried ace transfer? not sure of the web addy but can find it if you need it - bob's a member of another forum i'm on and has always been very helpful.


----------



## Carl (Jun 6, 2007)

Nope I just tack it....

Such as a mousepad..I lay the mouspad down and look at the border make sure its center...I pull one side up and spray 2 quick sprays with a motion. Then I spin the mousepad around and repeat on the other side.


Press down on it a little with your hand...and grab and flip. It doenst move a bit.


I have done probably 300+ mousepads this way with perfect results.



Carl






lizacwilson said:


> Thanks for that Carl. I may have to try something else as the shipping from conde is going to cost triple the amount my products are going to cost me, so I have asked them to let me know the cheapest option!!
> 
> Do you still spray the whole transfer?
> 
> Thanks, Liza


----------



## Frazee1 (Feb 15, 2007)

For everyone wanting that "special" spray glue, any Walmart or craft store has it. I use different kinds. One is put out by 3M. I think it's called Super 777. DO NOT SPRAY HEAVY! All it takes is just a little mist. When doing a mousepad, I spray away from the pad and quickly fan the pan thru the mist. With any of the spray glue (or paint) after using, make sure you turn the can upside down and spray until it's just air. The glue will dry up the nozzle and make it useless.


----------



## ShtyloT (Jan 23, 2006)

Have any of you ever sprayed ontop of an already pressed vinyl transfer while adding another layer of vinyl on top? Will that work?


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

Just want to say, thanks for all the advice everyone!! 

I will certainly give some of those ideas a try!

Liza


----------



## GeordieLad (Mar 20, 2007)

Guys

regarding spraying the transfers with glue:

- does it not intefere with the ink getting to the garment
- does it not burn or leave a mark after pressing (I've obviously not tried it but I would imagine the glue would cook and leave a mark.

I am having mega problems with mousepads, enough to make me give it all away, one side cooks, the other side doesn't take (Imust have a cold spot on my heat press, and of course the transfer moves around


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

GeordieLad said:


> Guys
> 
> regarding spraying the transfers with glue:
> 
> ...


 
I cant answer the first question cos I havnt tried it yet, but as regards for the problem with the mousemat and part of it not working, I had the same problem!! Its definately an uneven pressure thing and the only way I'm getting around the problem, is to not heatpress on the part of the press which leaves a faint imprint!! (Difficult for larger items) ALso, increasing the pressure seems to have helped a lot!!

You didn't by any chance get the heat press from e-bay did you? Mine come from there, and I'm still trying to get the sellers to sort out the problem?? 

Best of luck with it though, Liza


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

ShtyloT said:


> Have any of you ever sprayed ontop of an already pressed vinyl transfer while adding another layer of vinyl on top? Will that work?


For vinyl, I use thermal tape to hold the second layer in place. Works great for the Spectra line which doesn't use the sticky back mylar carrier like Thermoflex. 

Get your sheet in alignment and tack two sides in place with tape.
I don't do dyesub, but I think it would work as an alt. to the spray?

Get it at imprintables.com


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

ShtyloT said:


> Have any of you ever sprayed ontop of an already pressed vinyl transfer while adding another layer of vinyl on top? Will that work?


are you talking about heat-applied vinyl such as thermoflex or multicut?? you wouldn't need to spray anything.....the vinyl would adhere to the layer below - i do a lot of multi-color applications - no adhesive, spray or otherwise, required!


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jberte said:


> are you talking about heat-applied vinyl such as thermoflex or multicut?? you wouldn't need to spray anything.....the vinyl would adhere to the layer below - i do a lot of multi-color applications - no adhesive, spray or otherwise, required!


Trust me this lady knows what she is talking about After 6 months of pulling my hair out on spectra, my thick skull finally got it and tried multicut. BESY VINYL you will every try.Thanks again to JAN.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hehehe - thanks! take a look at this morning's project....... multi-cut and glitter cut layered - the flash and overhead lights make it almost impossible to show the dragon at his best, but.....i never said i was a photographer


----------



## moroni00 (Jun 10, 2011)

I always have problem like that especially with small letters when weeding the vinyl. Just use glue. I use glue the transparent one. I just stick it back and when I press it with Heat press it's really work.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I use Elmers craft glue. It was recomended here on the forums and is about 1/3 the price of the pro spray. Both products work great. Conde has many many helpful videos on youtube and most of use the pro spray if you need a demonstration.


----------

